

Why Google TV will win - nextparadigms
http://gigaom.com/video/why-google-tv-will-win/

======
MaysonL
Windows PCs are customizable, and their manufacturers often customize them.
And people spend hours and hours, and dollars and dollars, removing the
crapware and shovelware. I wonder why the author thinks this won't happen with
Google TVs? I'll not even go into the malware potential.

